# Two little Mill dogs



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

AMA Rescue is picking up a couple of young females from a puppymill in the high desert of Southern California.
They are coming from a Korean puppymill and have been kept in a metal shed with no heat or A/C. The lady that has picked them up says their teeth are totally black and they are very scared. They are young at 3-4 yrs old, so we are happy to get them out for the rest of their lives.
They will be going to Judy's home after they are vetted. 
We have had so many rescues this past year (116), that I am just sharing a few of the special ones.
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh,two more! Look at those little sweeties! I've never even thought of puppy mills in other countries, so sad! I hope that these two find wonderful forever homes!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry if I am confusing things. The people that are running the puppymill in the Southern California high desert are Korean. Los Angeles seems to have a lot of BYB or puppymills that are being run by Korean's. 
Edie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I understand now.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh those poor babies. I hope they find their forever homes soon.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So sad. Black teeth :w00t: How can they be so heartless.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are so sweet looking. It just doesn't end.


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Puppy mills....**** on earth.,,,poor babies.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sad....I hope Karma gets to those who put this upon these poor innocent pups. Thanks for all you do.


----------

